# Maltese pandora bead



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this on Etsy and ,no ,I didn't make it. I just thought it was adorable...
This lady makes dog breed pandora beads and pendants...so cute.

Maltese Polymer Clay Dog Pandora Bead with Charm by nanjodogz


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but what's a pandora bead? :blink:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a bead people line up on necklaces,I see them in all the jewellery stores now. She also makes pendants.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's a pandora bead? :blink:


Glad you asked, I didn't know either!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Where have you guys been??? Pandora bracelets have been the rage for the last 3-4 years.

See -- now I don't feel old!!! LOL


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OK, my excuse is I've been in Walterboro_,_ but I thought the city girls knew everything!! Now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it's funny but you know even the most popular trends can go unnoticed sometimes. The term "bling" was everywhere for a couple years before I heard of it...ha,ha.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so old, I was thinking Pandora's Box.:w00t: Now that's old. :new_shocked::new_shocked::smrofl::smrofl: I think the trend might have skirted by NYC or at least me. :blush::hiding:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Those beads are adorable!
I love it!
One of my friends has a Pandora bracelet.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable .


----------

